# Tp!!!



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I was just wondering about toilet paper... on Elizabeths "Two Part Question" thread themamahen mentioned something, that I found intriguing...



themamahen said:


> Things such as TP (which causes a heated battle this am in my house) 35 lbs per yr per person in the US. Roughly 200 rolls a year. hmmm where to put that 4 people in family 800 rolls>>> (kick the kids out, make a matress from it place in sock drawers)????


That works out to a roll of TP every day and a half!!!!!!!!! per person!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is this correct? Do you use a half a roll of TP every single day, per person???

While I was single, a roll would last almost a month!

Personally, I do not stock TP, besides normal usage. In a TEO, your gonna run out eventually... might as well run out sooner, save that space and use it for something useful, like, ummmm... Food!

Believe it or not, a person can defecate without TP.

If the roll usage info is correct, I'd have to build twice as much storage space as I currently have, just to store TP.

Anyone else store 'that much' TP?


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

To put it delicately---you are a man. Men, by nature, use alot less tp. We have 6 girls in our home and go through about 8 rolls a month.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Was just thinking about this. With the price of tp soring and the size plummeting. I'm considering buying some laboratory wash bottles and using them as a mini bidet to decrease the need for tp.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

A roll every month or two sounds about right. I use maybe 12 inches a day.

When I was a boy staying with my Grandmother is the summer we used cut up diapers that she washed. Had a bucket with soapy water in the outhouse for temporary storage. If there was no TP I would use that method again.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Was just thinking about this. With the price of tp soring and the size plummeting. I'm considering buying some laboratory wash bottles and using them as a mini bidet to decrease the need for tp.


This a good idea.. I have a place under my stairs that I can store a lot of toilet paper..but after that is gone..what next? Good idea Cyn.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

RockyGlen said:


> To put it delicately---you are a man. Men, by nature, use alot less tp. We have 6 girls in our home and go through about 8 rolls a month.


Yeah, but that's 96 rolls a year - definitely not 1200 from the original calculation of 200 rolls per person annually. Where did they come up with that figure??


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

A little side drift â bought Scottâs TP the other day; $3.99 a pack! 
What! Thatâs a dollar a roll! 
Mention to a friend that I might start to stock pile all the junk flyers and mail that comes every day, just in case. A little shredding, water, time....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cheap single rolls, double rolls or triple rolls? Those cheap single rolls have not much paper on them..

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

sears catalogs and newspaper were always resident in the outhouses.
Not just for reading.
(but DH has quiet a reading addiction on the throne now, probably cause of those early outhouse experiences!)

Personally I think I will go with the bucket/cloth method. Already have a resident bucket for the 'ladies' products.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

If it were just me, I'd go to the bucket and rag system too, but......I don't want, intend or plan on washing out another adult's excrement - they'd be on their own. 

I have issues. I can't make myself share toenail clippers, I wash all our laundry separately, we have our own personal towels and washcloths. It's not because I'm a cleanfreak, I'm a rather bad housekeeper. I'm certainly not scared of dirt, just another adult's intimate dirt.

I know its bazaar, and I've tried to adjust, but so far I just can't do it. I know you're thinking if it were a shtf situation I could, but I don't know. I'm buying up TP for the hubby.

Halo


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I found a nice out of the way spot in the house that holds 18 packages of double roll 24ct Angel Soft perfectly, so I'm working on slowly filling that space. It's for LTS only. 

The TP we're using is whatever we get on-sale-with-coupons that isn't the double roll 24ct Angel Soft.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

We bought 200 count napkins for 1 dollar.Got 10 of em.Should have got more.

Thats 2000 wipes for 10 bucks.Thats not too shabby for 2 people.

We're seeing them today at 1.50 now.

Think we made a good buy on those.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> This a good idea.. I have a place under my stairs that I can store a lot of toilet paper..but after that is gone..what next? Good idea Cyn.


This is my plan for tp replacement. Heck, why not get started now? 

We go through a predictable amount. It followed a humorous pattern. I found that out while running through my first new frugal living by choice episode a few years back. Predictably, every Sunday morning I had to refill the drawer in the vanity with a new package of TP. I guess you could call us a 'regular' sort of family. Lol.

If I remember correctly, for a family of four, we used 4 6-roll packages of the Dollar Store brand. So, I think his estimate is quite high. 

Unfortunately, some man started buying out all of the 'choice' packages, first thing every Monday morning when the store opened, and nobody else was able to get any after he started this.

And yes, this was TMI, but hey, you asked!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

There are a couple of things I am NOT going to do without! TP is one of them! hot water another, come to think of it.. I would miss my Microwave too!

One 18 gallon RubberMaid Tote holds 36 rolls of Kirkland TP from Costco. I did a little experiment and put a roll of TP on Saturday Morning and took it off Sunday Night. Each weekend I put the same roll on to see (with kids and husband home and not at work or school) just how long 1 roll would last. Then I decided to do this for a couple of months to get an average... For a family of 3 boys (DH included) and 2 girls (me included) we went through 2 rolls a week plus or minus depending on how much the boys ate!

For us that meant 3 totes filled with TP. I put this up in the attic where I put all the paper and plastic products (paper plates, paper towels, napkins, plastic utensils, tarps and similar items). It didn't take up any space since it was in an attic and it didn't matter if the temperature changed dramatically.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

UGH - I put month instead of week! We go through 8 rolls a WEEK. It is the quilted northern you get at Sams club.

I have enough stored for 3 months, anything after that and we are using cloths - we already use cloth diapers and cloth feminine products, so it wouldn't be that big of a deal.

The gross factor? I don't really see one. You dump the container in the James washer and go from there....after all, I either changed their diapers or married them, ya' know?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I get the huge packs of two-ply Kirkland brand TP at Costco. It's cheaper than any name brand and works just the same. I have it up in our attic, helping to insulate. You can store a whole bunch of paper products up near the eaves in the attic, in places you can only access by walking on the 2x4s, as long as you don't have leaks.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

RockyGlen said:


> UGH - I put month instead of week! We go through 8 rolls a WEEK. It is the quilted northern you get at Sams club.
> 
> I have enough stored for 3 months, anything after that and we are using cloths - we already use cloth diapers and cloth feminine products, so it wouldn't be that big of a deal.
> 
> The gross factor? I don't really see one. You dump the container in the James washer and go from there....after all, I either changed their diapers or married them, ya' know?


LOL!
As a midwife I handled a lot more gross stuff than that, so I am good to go.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

RockyGlen said:


> UGH - I put month instead of week! We go through 8 rolls a WEEK. It is the quilted northern you get at Sams club.


Okay, so that's 416 rolls a year - still a third of the 1200 they were quoting. And is it just the six girls or adults/boys also?


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

ozarkcat said:


> Okay, so that's 416 rolls a year - still a third of the 1200 they were quoting. And is it just the six girls or adults/boys also?


That's all of us. 6 girls and 3 boys (two in diapers don't count). I teach the kids when potty training to use 4 squares for liquid, and 6 for solid, but I also buy the more expensive, thicker tp thinking we can use less of it. 

My sister goes through a roll a day for 4 people - her kids also plug up the toilet frequently with their huge wads of tp. That's the only way I can figure someone uses that much!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't really believe that this is a real topic of worry. :shrug:

We within a short time would revert to the same way the rest of the world deals with this....... Only greet with the right hand.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

stanb999 said:


> I can't really believe that this is a real topic of worry. :shrug:
> 
> We within a short time would revert to the same way the rest of the world deals with this....... Only greet with the right hand.


Now THAT is gross..........:1pig:


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i am working this out this way:
I am using cloth now and saving the paper for when I have no washer.
Wet ones are washed, dirtier ones are thrown out. I collect all the free cloth I can get from where ever I can get it and throw it in the washer before use when ever there is room then cut it in peices for use.
I am finding that not only is the paper getting more expensive it's getting junkier. Don't want to spend the money on it any way.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL
I think there is a medical/physiological term, (help me out here gang) having to do with the fascination with "potty stuff". When I was 6 years old the worst word I knew was "Poopy".
I can't believe that were here again!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I totaly agree, if the worst thing that happens is we run out of tp, we'll be just fine.
Now if I run out of pop corn that's a bit different.



hunter63 said:


> LOL
> I think there is a medical/physiological term, (help me out here gang) having to do with the fascination with "potty stuff". When I was 6 years old the worst word I knew was "Poopy".
> I can't believe that were here again!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I read that in Zimbabwe people line up to buy the state newspaper. Not to read, but because it is cheaper than TP. If your hygiene is poor, you can end up with infections that can be life threatening. I won't use cloth because I am prone to infections and have to be very careful. I also don't want the extra work of washing it. If I had a washing machine that would not be a problem, tho I'd want to put the cloth thru a hot dryer too.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I remember back in the 1970s that there was talk of a TP shortage on a TV program during the day, and by evening there was a shortage of TP in the stores. I was living in Madison, WI, at the time, and wives of some of the guys I worked with were calling their husbands at work and they were running out and buying TP--mention of a possible shortage actually caused the shortage.

I think of that every time someone talks about a future without TP.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

RockyGlen said:


> To put it delicately---you are a man. Men, by nature, use alot less tp. We have 6 girls in our home and go through about 8 rolls a month.


8 rolls a month??? Wow... we only have two in our household and we go through a whole lot more than that! And they are double rolls as well! But I have a plan for all those tubes...

Oh and the TP can be used in a compost bin... Hehe


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

WisJim said:


> I remember back in the 1970s that there was talk of a TP shortage on a TV program during the day, and by evening there was a shortage of TP in the stores. I was living in Madison, WI, at the time, and wives of some of the guys I worked with were calling their husbands at work and they were running out and buying TP--mention of a possible shortage actually caused the shortage.
> 
> I think of that every time someone talks about a future without TP.


It was the fall of 73 and it was Johnny Carson who started the TP run with a casual remark. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

smwon said:


> 8 rolls a month??? Wow... we only have two in our household and we go through a whole lot more than that!


She corrected herself in a later post and said it's 8 rolls a week.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Scott tp for the preps and every day use...it lasts forever. I like the soft version and gave up my favorite Cottonelle for it without sacrificing any luxury LOL. Last year when both of our grown sons were living with us, I did a test and found that one of the large 12 packs of the soft Scott's would last us exactly one month. That is four adults, three males and one female and no scrimping. 

I try to keep several months worth in our stocks but have to buy it when I get to the city because it's not available in our small town. The regular Scott's is available here in the 12 pack but not the soft. 

I don't mind switching to cloth but don't want to have to deal with them in the beginning of a SHTF situation, especially a pandemic which for some reason is not one of my big fears BTW.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Way back at the top of this thread me and my septic tank were growning loudly about the BIG usage of TP.

There should be another thread about how many times those folks have to have their septic's pumped....a month.

OK so all those folks live in urban areas and don't have septics to be concerned about.

There is also such a thing as wash clothes and soap and water.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I figure that I have washed tons of diapers in my lifetime, it won't hurt to wash some rags. I'll just keep a diaper pail or something similar, close at hand.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Even a third of that original # is still a lot of TP... to store that much, I'd have to displace food stores for tp... without food, no need for tp... a vicious circle...

I've lived without it in the past, and I know it's only a luxury... There's no way to store enough for years, without building a barn just for tp...


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

My mom use to tell me that back in the old days when everyone used outhouses, they use to keep last years J.C. Penny's and Sears and Robuck catalogs to use. Also, corn cobs. 

Can you imagine the stopped up septic systems when everyone runs out of t.p. to use!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

WisJim said:


> I remember back in the 1970s that there was talk of a TP shortage on a TV program during the day, and by evening there was a shortage of TP in the stores. I was living in Madison, WI, at the time, and wives of some of the guys I worked with were calling their husbands at work and they were running out and buying TP--mention of a possible shortage actually caused the shortage.
> 
> I think of that every time someone talks about a future without TP.


I remember that!


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL my dh just noted this AM I am for sure stocking up on tp...

I have no problem going to rags eventually... but I'd rather not during the immediate down turn. 

Currently 
3 females & 4 males using tp 

We go through about 24 reg rolls of angel soft per month... 288 rolls a yr.

And this includes noses as needed. 

My dh was actually a *sheet* counter... I had to explain 4 sheets was insufficient for females.


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

I am buying 3 packs vs 1 a month for now....

Oh and ahem... tp does NOT get flushed since we have a septic tank.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LynninTX said:


> My dh was actually a *sheet* counter... I had to explain 4 sheets was insufficient for females.


Nah, 2 sheets each occurrence that's it!


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Does anyone remember the old saying "When in Rome, do as the Romans do"? So how did they handle the problem of living about 1,000 years before the invention of TP? They used a sea sponge tied to a stick. When they were done, a quick swish in a cleaning bucket and it was ready for next time.


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

I always find this topic so amusing; thanks for the entertainment. I stock TP myself and it drives DH crazy; he can't understand why I need enough TP for a year. 

As most of you have noticed TP takes up a lot of space. I got the idea of buying those little brown coffee filters. They would be a little 'rough' but woudn't take up soooo much room. Since there are 200 filters per pak; just think of how many of those paks you could buy and store in a small space. Just my two-cents.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

mightybooboo said:


> We bought 200 count napkins for 1 dollar.Got 10 of em.Should have got more.
> 
> Thats 2000 wipes for 10 bucks.Thats not too shabby for 2 people.
> 
> ...


Up 50%, sounds like runaway inflation to me.:bouncy:


----------



## pigletmsu (Mar 11, 2008)

I love the sea sponge idea. I may have to pick up 5 of those--one for each person--no way am I sharing regardless of the cleaning solution. I also have cloth wipes for my baby--really just lots of wash clothes. I am okay with that if necessary. 

A little tip--for washing them, regular detergent doesn't get the stink out in my experience. Use a swish around the washer of Dawn dish soap and you will be stink-free. 

We use scott generic, 1 ply, not the soft stuff, and we go thru about a 12 pack every month. That's for DH, me and my 4 yr old DS who only uses a minimal amount. I am the TP hog. DH probably uses 2 of those rolls and I use the other 10. LOL!


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Last big shopping excursion of two weeks ago, I had $1.00 off Scott Extra Soft, the kind I really prefer. My grocery store had on sale two six roll packs for $7.

Used both $1. off Qs and cut the price down to $5. for twelve rolls. 

Hey, I stockpile TP. The alternatives are not appealing. I've one entire closet dedicated to paper, and have lots of 12 packs. Need more room to pack it away? Look up. There is enough room up between the ceiling and the top of the door frame in the bathroom or whatever room you choose to store stuff in to put up a shelf that will hold lots of TP and/or other paper products. They are light, so you don't have to construct a real heavy-duty shelf. Up out of the way, but still convenient. 

At the plant where I used to work, we had our own water treatment plant. I've helped the lab techs when they would have to go clean out the grates on the "hockey knocker". No, TP does not dissolve completely. It makes a mess.

No more TP down the septic, thank you. 

I use a lot, my bladder won't hold much and I have to go quite often. (GAAAA! Personal info for the whole world ala Jerry Springer!) So, I am going to keep as much as possible on hand. 

Those regular rolls don't really have much on them. The cardboard tubes are so big that it makes it look like a larger roll. The manufacturers could easily reduce the cores by a half inch and put more product on, of course charging more. The rolls would still fit dispensers even with added product. 

One more thing, and I'll shut up.
I do office cleaning at night to make a little grocery money, and am amazed at how people do not know how to use the bathroom. You cannot put a ton of bio-mass (ahem) into a commode, then wipe fourteen times and expect it all to flush. Flush early and flush often. Please.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

RockyGlen said:


> The gross factor? I don't really see one. You dump the container in the James washer and go from there....after all, I either changed their diapers or married them, ya' know?


That's the way I feel, too - which is why I'm the designated cleaner outer of the composting toilet. I'm the only one who doesn't gag. :grump:

I get the cheap stuff - 24 rolls for $5 on sale - but I've never kept track of how much we use. I'll have to do that - I'm curious now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Bonnie L said:


> I get the cheap stuff - 24 rolls for $5 on sale


I haven't seen it that cheap in a while!


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

I put this in the thread about hyper-inflation, but when I lived in Moscow, I just used newspaper. The newspapers were printed on rather thin paper anyway, but you could just crumple it up and make it soft. Not absorbent at all... for #1, dripping dry was the way to go for both male and female... but it took care of #2. As a matter of fact in places like offices the stalls had little boxes where slices of cut newspaper were stored - they didn't have the contraptions for storing rolls of toilet paper. In public restrooms, which were almost non-existent, the toilets were just holes in the ground with water running down the back wall splashing your bare bottom as you did your business... the water washed away the human waste and cleaned your bottom at the same time. You do NOT want to have diarrhea in a public restroom in Russia. 

I don't have a ton of TP stored, but I have a 3 ft. stack of newspapers. (Dh thinks it's for starting the wood-burning stove.  )


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

The place I work parttime, they have a policy that when the roll gets low (1/2 roll or less) and the soap in the wall units gets low, they are to replace it with full so the TP and soap never are empty. For the last several years, I have been collecting the 1/2 rolls and the half full soap dispenser units from the Janitor. After combining the liquid soaps and saving the TP, I have 16 bottles of hand soap and 2 large paper boxes full of rolls of TP !! These I plan on using these as barter material if ever needed, or if I run low on Tp ... People would have a real problem going without soap and TP if the downturn in out economy gets really bad.
I just can't use the rolls in my bathroom holder as the TP rolls have the small hole that the post goes thru. 
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow Rusty! That is a great deal! keep stocking up on that.
I bet if you need those rolls, you will figure out a way to use them.

I remember when I was a kid most folks out in the country still used the old outhouse. They all had newspaper and Sears Catalogs in them. I always thought they were just for reading, because a lot of times there were TP rolls too. It recently dawned on me (30+ years later  ) That there are alternate uses for the newspaper. I bet the TP came out when city guests were coming. (that would have been us)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Rusty, aren't you afraid of cooties? I would be...


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

ladycat said:


> I haven't seen it that cheap in a while!


I don't think I will in the future. A couple of weeks ago the price was over $5 & it seems to be going up.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ladycat, Brookshire Bros has 12 rolls for 1.88 this week. Haven't had a chance to stop in and see if its the 'good kind' or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

texican said:


> ladycat, Brookshire Bros has 12 rolls for 1.88 this week. Haven't had a chance to stop in and see if its the 'good kind' or not.


We don't have Brookshire Bros here. If we did I would check that out. It's a good price if it's not the cheap flimsy stuff.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Cooties ?? I haven't heard that term since grade school <lol>. The TP rolls are in an enclosed plastic dispenser. You pull the paper off the roll thru the bottom of the roll holder/dispenser. Hands don't touch the TP inside the dispenser. They are clean, and most about half full. I have quite a few rolls that are completely full and never used. The hole that the post goes thru was crushed and they couldn't get them in the dispenser onto the shaft, so the janitor gave me those full rolls also. I'll never turn down free TP as a prep/barter item.
Ohio Rusty


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

texican said:


> Even a third of that original # is still a lot of TP... to store that much, I'd have to displace food stores for tp... without food, no need for tp... a vicious circle...
> 
> I've lived without it in the past, and I know it's only a luxury... There's no way to store enough for years, without building a barn just for tp...


These are my thoughts exactly! the flannel or terry wipes while they will have to be washed store so much better size wise I would rather wash my rags than to worry about stink filth cholera exc. those rags can always be boiled outside on wash day. 




Oldcountryboy said:


> My mom use to tell me that back in the old days when everyone used outhouses, they use to keep last years J.C. Penny's and Sears and Robuck catalogs to use. Also, corn cobs.
> 
> Can you imagine the stopped up septic systems when everyone runs out of t.p. to use!


My Great grandmother had an outhouse when i was a child stocked with the same essentials you mention here, 

Now i think it was cyn who mentioned the infections one could get from those type of wipes and it is TRUE!!!!!!!!!! when i was 7/8 yrs old we were very poor and used newpaper to wipe and I got a really bad infection in my downstairs part. Ladies be forewarned it's BADTIMES!! (from the ink) the Dr knew what it was right off the bat.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I wash cloth and a bucket of soapy water will do wonders for your backside and stores in inches of space instead yards of space.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

The triple ply is great, but so expensive
the two ply is O.K., and a bit cheaper, 
but the single ply...what a break-through!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> To put it delicately---you are a man. Men, by nature, use alot less tp. We have 6 girls in our home and go through about 8 rolls a month.



bwahahahaha! you have apparently not seen the male propane forest!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Never heard it called that! LOL


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I was always told that its 2 squares for liquid and 4 for solid. Thats what I have done for as long as I can remember. I buy the 1000 sheet rolls in packages of 20. I have 3 and 1/2 packages now. If it were just me I would have 9 years of tp. I always buy it when its on sale no matter how much I have on hand.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

holey, moley, what would i do with 2 squares. i use 1/2 a roll myself a day sometimes more. anyway if hard times dont last too long i'll have enough . like 2 years or so.

what i can't figure out is what you all do with the corn cobs? do you grind them first or are your corn cobs different from ours? ...Georgia.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> holey, moley, what would i do with 2 squares. i use 1/2 a roll myself a day sometimes more. anyway if hard times dont last too long i'll have enough . like 2 years or so.
> 
> what i can't figure out is what you all do with the corn cobs? do you grind them first or are your corn cobs different from ours? ...Georgia.


Annie, I think all corncobs are the same. After the corn has dried, it's shelled off, leaving a hard cob. As far as the 'usage' I think you just use one side at a time, rotate 1/8 turn and use again...

==================

soap and water takes care of most boo boos regarding poo...

The fact of the matter is, when civilization is a distant memory, so will TP. And unfortunately, Sears doesn't really have humongous catalogs anymore... and if things are so bad that tp is just a memory, magazines and catalogs will probably be memories too. Then it's time for leaves (in season)...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

texican said:


> The fact of the matter is, when civilization is a distant memory, so will TP. And unfortunately, Sears doesn't really have humongous catalogs anymore... and if things are so bad that tp is just a memory, magazines and catalogs will probably be memories too. Then it's time for leaves (in season)...


And NOW would be the time to learn what poison ivy and poison oak look like.
:lookout:


----------

